

Developing a modular, nanoparticle drug delivery system - ingenium
http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2007/10/06/developing_a_modular_nanoparticle_drug_delivery_system.html

======
bz
I worked on designing something along these lines in a bioengineering design
class I took for fun freshman year.

The idea (for us) was motivated by the work that Ram Sasisekharan had done in
his lab along these lines:

<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2005/nanocell.html>

Some food for thought: There's a lot of control that wrapping stuff in
nanomaterials could offer (targeted delivery/delayed delivery)- but the issues
that you run into include material compatibility (the biggest problem) and
difficulty getting to especially tricky organs like the lungs.

~~~
rms
It's really amazing how quickly cutting edge biotech trickles down to the
undergraduate level.

------
peterevogel
As the son of someone who recently went through a cancer scare, I'm really
excited about this stuff. I used to think chemotherapy was such a primitive
therapy - flood the body with poison and hopefully it will just hurt the
cancer - but this is a game changer.

